# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Nagels groeien steeds sneller

## Zwartje

Ik heb een raar 'probleem'. Nou ja, het is niet echt een probleem en vele mensen zouden het geweldig vinden.

Hoe ouder ik word hoe harder en sneller mijn nagels lijken te groeien. Ik ben iemand die juist helemaal niet van 'nagels' houdt. Ik wil ze het liefst kort want zodra ze iets te lang worden, gaat het me irriteren op de een of andere manier. 

Het is echt zo gek. Zo heb ik bijv. maandag de nagels van mijn rechterhand geknipt en na 4 dagen zijn ze echt minimaal 1 tot 1.5 mm gegroeid. Ik lees overal dat dit normaal is voor een maand. Maar over een maand zijn ze zeker 3 tot 5 mm gegroeid. 
Vroeger had ik daar helemaal geen last van. Het is iets van de laatste 2 jaar of zo en het lijkt steeds sneller te gaan.

Ik heb het ook met mijn haar.
Mijn hele leven was lang haar mijn ideaal. Maar mijn haar groeide tergend langzaam en kwam niet verder dan even over mijn schouders. 

Nu groeit mijn haar in een paar maanden al over mijn schouders en als ik het knip is het snel langer.

Ik dacht altijd dat dit soort dingen juist langzamer zouden gaan naarmate je ouder wordt.
Het is verder niet echt erg, behalve dat ik dus steeds mijn nagels moet knippen en vaker naar de kapper. Vroeger hoefde ik vrijwel niet naar de kapper, want mijn haar bleef jaren hetzelfde...

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Zwartje,

Lastig als je nagels harder groeien dan je wilt  :Frown: 

Ik vond de volgende informatie;
Vingernagels groeien drie keer zo snel als teennagels. Bij mensen tussen de 20 en 40 jaar groeien de nagels het snelst. Tijdens de zwangerschap en in de zomer groeien nagels sneller. De nagels van nagelbijters groeien sneller dan die van mensen die geen nagels bijten. Gemiddeld groeien nagels ongeveer 4 cm per jaar. Ziekte of verminderde weerstand remt de nagelgroei. Hoe hard nagels soms ook lijken, in werkelijkheid zijn ze poreus waardoor ze erg kwetsbaar zijn. De huid van de handen veroudert ongeveer vijf keer sneller dan de huid van andere lichaamsdelen. Nagels knippen is slecht voor de nagel en kan de nagelplaten los doen laten, vijl daarom altijd je nagels in plaats van knippen. Nagels bestaan niet uit kalk (aanwezige kalk in de nagel is maar 0,07 procent). Het extra innemen van kalk in geval van slechte nagels heeft dus ook geen zin. Witte vlekjes in de nagels duiden niet op een gebrek of teveel aan kalk, maar kunnen bij iedereen voorkomen. Witte vlekjes kunnen ook door stoten worden veroorzaakt. 
(bron; beautyweb.nl en andere info over nagels oa dat haar en nagles van hetzelfde stof zijn gemaakt op http://www.nagelsbijten.nl/feiten.html)

In elk geval niet nagelbijten en niet vaak/vaker je nagels knippen, want dan gaan ze sneller groeien voor zover ik overal lees.
Over haar dat sneller groeit kon ik alleen tips vinden om je haar sneller te laten groeien  :Confused:  Misschien eens vragen aan je kapster?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Oh het lijkt mij juist heerlijk als mn nagels sneller zouden groeien! Bij mij zijn dr weer een paar afgebroken en zou een moord doen om ze weer allemaal mooi lang te hebben! Maar goed, dat even terzake, snap wel dat jij er mee zit!

Denk helaas ook niet dat er iets tegen te doen is, heb zelf net zoals Luuss ook zitten googlen, maar meer dan dat is er gewoon niet te vinden. Dus ik denk dat het er maar mee leven wordt? Mn vriend heeft dat zelf ook, zijn nagels groeien ontzettend snel! Hij knipt ze en binnen een week zijn ze weer lang! Maar het wondermiddel om die groei te remmen is nog steeds niet gevonden, ook niet om de groei te stimuleren trouwens!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

